# Saint Helen’s Church, January 2013



## Wakey Lad (Jan 3, 2013)

This small Grade II Listed church is built in the Gothic style. It stands on what remains of a medieval village. The building was rebuilt in 1850 and later restored in 1913. The church only seats about 60 people but is by far my favourite explore in recent months. 

From what I can gather The Church Commissioners closed the church back in 2010 - Between then and 2012 it appears local people held occasional services at the church. Sadly with an ever increasing list of essential repairs to the building the future of this fascinating site remains uncertain.

Big thanks to Urban Phantom for his help on this one 















 





 

 





























 





 

 



















Thanks for looking​


----------



## Bones out (Jan 3, 2013)

Good stuff fella, I like a nice church me!


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 3, 2013)

such a shame its being left to rot


----------



## Ratters (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely place & shots mate


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh, this is really nice! Great pics


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice shots mate im glad you enjoyed it


----------



## barney88 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice one, some great shots in here. Reminds me of one out my way very nice.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 4, 2013)

That sign in the second to last photograph is strangely poignant, now the place is in such a state...

Thanks for the report.


----------



## danXX20 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice set of images, a nice intimate place.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice work. I think you (and I both) like churches!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 4, 2013)

superb mate


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 4, 2013)

Great shots dude... cant beat a good church!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 4, 2013)

Mint mate. Something about Churches that just do it for me too 

One very close to me that's sealed up tighter than a gnats arse. Frustrating to say the least


----------



## sonyes (Jan 4, 2013)

Lovely shots! Looks a great little place.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2013)

What a beautiful little church,great pics.


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Best thing to come out of late 2012 / early 2013 in my opinion!

A cracking report as ever mate


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yup I like a nice church too


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 5, 2013)

lovely images! this looks like a great place


----------



## boxerheaven (Jan 6, 2013)

these are really good


----------



## abel101 (Jan 6, 2013)

brilliant stuff  
I do love churches and this is awesome, the last picture is exactly how some people would find it, thats a keeper


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 6, 2013)

Really nice shots, lovely looking place ,thanks for sharing .


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 7, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Best thing to come out of late 2012 / early 2013 in my opinion!
> 
> A cracking report as ever mate



My favorite place in a while this  Not your run of the mill derp thats for sure


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 7, 2013)

nice shots, looks peaceful

L x


----------



## Nimue (Jan 18, 2013)

5 stars post.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 21, 2013)

nice report and nice photos...looks like a good visit...


----------



## mussy (Jan 21, 2013)

I noticed the gravestone says 'Biggathorpe" but i cannot find any reference to this place anywhere. I am not trying to track the church down - i am just intrigued. Any ideas?


----------

